# Sandusky Plow Plane



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I received a Sandusky Tool Co. plow plane yesterday, it has a Sandusky Ohio 129 stamp on it. I don't know much about it other than the Sandusky Tool Co. made tools between 1869 and 1926. I'm not a tool collector, my interest is in re-habing and using tools. I gravitate to the older woodworking tools because in my experience they work better once reconditioned than newer tools.

This plane should make a good "user", there are a few hairline cracks, a couple of chips in the wood and some corrosion on the metal but in general it's not in too bad a shape. I've separated the parts, the metal is in a rust remover bath, I'll clean the wood with steel wool, see what needs to be done to the cracks in the wood, and see if I can apply BLO or maybe shellac.

It should be ready to work in a couple of days.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

If it is not too much trouble, a few more close up pics of the disassembled plane would be great. Especially both sides of the body.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

It looks like it is in great shape. The threads all appear to be intact as do the adjustment nuts. Once you get it cleaned up, it should provide a lifetime of service. Did you get different sized blades with it?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Fascinating. Where did you get it?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

The threads are in wonderful shape. She should make for a wonderful plane. Keep us posted and good luck. She is a beauty.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I will be a little slow getting the plane cleaned up, old story…work gets in the way of life, but maybe by the weekend I can spend some time on it. Once it is cleaned up I will take some more photos before re-assembly.

Just the one blade with it but I picked up a dozen or so that are in good condition and that will work with it a couple of weekes ago on eBay. It's a good thing I like to sharpen iron because I sure have a lot of it waiting for the stone.

Found it on eBay, as with most things eBay….don't fall in love, bid with worse case condition in mind and then be pleasantly surprised if it shows up in good working order. I kiss a few frogs but most of the time I end up with good tools.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of the Sandusky Plow Plane cleaned, iron sharpened, and ready to use. I'm not sure if the iron that came with it will be salvageable but I have a fair collection of irons to use. I put a 3/8" iron in to use for now and it was a pleasure to cut a rabbit with.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Another view


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Last one. This time with my new #3 I finished refurbishing yesterday. I love the #3, it cut so sweat I had to get MsBubba to try a couple of swipes, just cotton shavings and it is so light and easy to handle…


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Up and ready to go for the next 100 years. Looks great.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

What a wonderful job you have done. She should serve you well for a long time to come.


----------



## Special_Ed (Mar 19, 2008)

looks great should give you lots of service.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandusky plow plane…there's got to be a Penn State joke there somewhere…


----------

